# Twist on garlic bread



## chopsaw (May 1, 2020)

This has been around for awhile . I'm sure some have done it , or at least had it . For some it my be new . My Son has been making this , thought I would post it up . 
He adjust the amounts to cover the amount of bread , so I don't have exact amounts . 
Starts with some Mayo . We use Dukes regular .






Chopped garlic , green onion . red pepper flakes 
and shredded cheese .





Whisk it together .





Quarter or half the bread . 





Add the mixture , and spread out . Go as thick or thin as you like . 
He puts it on 'til its gone .









Bake it off at 375 'til it crisp up , melts the cheese and takes some color . 









Serve as is , or we cut smaller pieces . 









This is really good , and a nice change from the everyday Garlic bread . 
Start with the mayo , and use what ever cheese , and other ingredients you like . 
The green onion really goes great on this though . 
Thanks for lookin .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 1, 2020)

Man that looks really good! I need to try this soon. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smokerjim (May 1, 2020)

Looks delicous


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (May 1, 2020)

Looks awesome


----------



## sawhorseray (May 1, 2020)

That looks great Rich, and relatively quick and easy to pull off, Like! RAY


----------



## shoebe (May 1, 2020)

Looks great l'm going to try it, thanks


----------



## fivetricks (May 1, 2020)

Mayo is such a good ingredient to add in so many cases when cheese needs to be melted on something.


----------



## noboundaries (May 1, 2020)

Never heard of it. Definitely gonna try it! Like!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 1, 2020)

Looks pretty tasty.  Kent Rollins said that Dukes mayo was the best.  I normally a miracle whip man but guess I need to try it.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 1, 2020)

New one on me.  But it does sound good.  
I'll be changing out the cheese  when I make it--we only like cream cheese in mashed spuds and in cheese cake.  The green onions should really make a big difference.  And I do like onion on my grilled cheese sammie.
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (May 1, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man that looks really good! I need to try this soon. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Vol . Give it a shot and let me know . 


smokerjim said:


> Looks delicous


Thank you Jim .


Central PA Cowboy said:


> Looks awesome


It is really good . Hope you try it out . Thanks 


sawhorseray said:


> That looks great Rich, and relatively quick and easy to pull off,


Ray , it's good stuff . Takes about 20 to 30 minutes to bake .


----------



## chopsaw (May 1, 2020)

shoebe said:


> Looks great l'm going to try it, thanks


Let me know how you like it . Thanks for the comment .


fivetricks said:


> Mayo is such a good ingredient to add in so many cases when cheese needs to be melted on something.


Yes it is .


noboundaries said:


> Never heard of it. Definitely gonna try it! Like!


I think you will like it . It addicting . Thanks 


Brian Trommater said:


> Looks pretty tasty.


It's good . I like miracle whip too , but real mayo for this .  


GaryHibbert said:


> New one on me. But it does sound good.


It's worth doing Gary . Yeah , the green onion is the main flavor . 
Thanks for looking .


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (May 1, 2020)

Tried this out with my own twist. Used cheddar cheese, Parmesan cheese, mayo, garlic, onion salt, Italian seasoning, and red pepper flakes. Put it on bagels. My wife is picky and even she enjoyed it.


----------



## pushok2018 (May 1, 2020)

Oh, man.... I guess this was what I wanted right now.... Looks soooo gooooood... I just went ahead and cooked the same... or maybe almost the same (there wasn't precise recipe), so..... here it is.... and it was so good.... In fact, between me and  wife  - it's gone already. The pic doesn't show you real amount of those.... it was much more....


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (May 1, 2020)

Ya, this recipe is a keeper


----------



## chopsaw (May 1, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> so..... here it is.... and it was so good...





Central PA Cowboy said:


> Ya, this recipe is a keeper


Good deal . Thanks for trying it out and letting  us know you liked it . So many different ways to  do it .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 2, 2020)

Seen some of that Duke mayo today and got some to try.


----------



## chopsaw (May 2, 2020)

Cool . The good thing about the spread , is you can make as much as you need . No waste .


----------



## motocrash (May 26, 2022)

Delicious looking and quick and easy. Would be great to use for sammies too, maybe roast pork.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 26, 2022)

Holy cow am I late to the table for this one Rich. Sorry about that. I don't suppose there's a slice left? It looks great!!!

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chopsaw (May 26, 2022)

motocrash said:


> Would be great to use for sammies too, maybe roast pork.


Lol . That would be good , but we ate all the pork .


gmc2003 said:


> late to the table for this one Rich. Sorry about that. I don't suppose there's a slice left? It looks great!!!


None left , but my Son just mentioned he was making some for the weekend . 
It's worth making .


----------

